# Burnout Paradise: Origin bietet kostenlosen Download des Criterion-Rennspiels an



## TheKhoaNguyen (15. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Burnout Paradise: Origin bietet kostenlosen Download des Criterion-Rennspiels an* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Burnout Paradise: Origin bietet kostenlosen Download des Criterion-Rennspiels an


----------



## vollnull (15. November 2011)

Netter Versuch. Origin kommt mir trotzdem nicht auf den Rechner.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (15. November 2011)

Vorstandskonferenz bei EA:

"Wie bringen wir die verlorenen Schäfchen zurück?"

"Wir verschenken ein Rennspiel aus dem Jahr 2009 einfach über Origin!"

"Ja, das ist die Idee!"


Oh man...


----------



## Kerkilabro (15. November 2011)

Heulen hier tatsächlich immernoch welche wegen Origin rum? Dann habt ihr mit Sicherheit auch kein Windows auf eurem Rechner oder?, denn die Eula ist nicht besser!
Bestimmt habt ihr auch noch´n Fazebock Konto Hahahahahaha oder seid bei Google regestriert ULTRA ROFLCOPTA.
Ich habe Burnout seit gestern und finde das eine tolle Sache!


----------



## FaronLP (15. November 2011)

Der Code ist ungültig  fail....


----------



## Kerkilabro (15. November 2011)

schreib es GROß, hab es auch GROß geschrieben, keine Probleme.


----------



## TilleG (15. November 2011)

Bei mir gehts auch GROß nicht...


----------



## maikblack2011 (15. November 2011)

UPDATE: Burnout Paradise kostenlos über Origin bekommen!
Yep, ihr habt absolut richtig gelesen. Der "Open World"-Racer Burnout Paradise mit allen Erweiterungen - ein verdammt spaßiges Spiel - wird aktuell von EA über Origin verschenkt. Was man tun muss um zuzuschlagen? Auf die offizielle Origin-Seite gehen, Burnout: Paradise in den Warenkorb packen und dann zur Kasse gehen. Anstatt 10 Euro zu zahlen jetzt nur noch den Promo-Code PARADISE eingeben - schon hat man einen der besten und destruktivsten Fun-Racer aller Zeiten und aus dem Jahr 2009 kostenlos bekommen. Worauf wartet ihr noch? Bei geschenkten tollen Spielen soll man nicht zu lange warten, sondern zuschlagen...
Wichtig: Man muss ein Spiel über Origin starten - erst dann öffnet sich das entsprechende Fenster mit der Werbung und erst dann funktioniert der Code. Und man sollte nicht in Origin nach Burnout: Paradise suchen, sondern auf der verlinkten Website. Und bei wem es dann immer noch nicht klappt, der folgt dieser ganz sicher perfekt funktionierenden Anleitung...

Battlefield 3 - Burnout Paradise kostenlos
1. Origin herunterladen und installieren.
2. Account erstellen.
3. Einen Freund Namens "Burnouting" suchen. (Ihr müsst dem Freund keine Einladung senden)
4. In seinem Profil das Spiel Burnout Paradise auswählen und in euren Warenkorb legen.
5. Nun zur Kasse gehen, eure Rechnungsdaten (Paypal auswählen) eingeben und auf "Weiter" klicken. 
6. Nun gebt ihr im Feld Promo-Code "PARADISE" (ohne die "") eingeben, übernehmen und auf weiter.
7. Ihr habt Burnout: Paradise freigeschaltet und könnt es jetzt herunterladen.
8. Viel Spaß beim Zocken...


----------



## conaly (15. November 2011)

Irgendwie lässt sich das Game bei mir in Origin nich auffinden :/


----------



## Croyt (15. November 2011)

BuffaloBilI schrieb:


> Vorstandskonferenz bei EA:
> 
> "Wie bringen wir die verlorenen Schäfchen zurück?"
> 
> ...


 
wieso nicht?...


----------



## Croyt (15. November 2011)

vollnull schrieb:


> Netter Versuch. Origin kommt mir trotzdem nicht auf den Rechner.


 
dein sat macht null sence... du vollnull... xD


----------



## ToteHose10 (15. November 2011)

Ich hab eine Frage:
Wo gibt man denn den Gutschein-Code ein? 
Ich find das irgendwie nicht..


----------



## Corsa500 (15. November 2011)

Croyt schrieb:


> wieso nicht?...


 Weil das zeigen würde, dass EA dermaßen ignorant ist, dass sie sich weiter weigern, sich um die wirklichen Probleme zu kümmern und irgendwas machen um positive Presse zu bekommen und die Leute zu sich zu locken...


----------



## vollnull (15. November 2011)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Dann habt ihr mit Sicherheit auch kein Windows auf eurem Rechner oder?, denn die Eula ist nicht besser!
> Bestimmt habt ihr auch noch´n Fazebock Konto Hahahahahaha oder seid bei Google regestriert ULTRA ROFLCOPTA.


Windows habe ich zwar auf dem Spiele-PC, aber auch nur, weil mir keine gute Alternative bekannt wäre als Betriebssystem für einen solchen Rechner. Linux fällt dafür aus und OS X mit Parallels ... das würde den Zweck verfehlen, zumal die EULA von Apple auch nicht besser ist.
Von Fazebock habe ich noch nie etwas gehört, aber einen Facebook Account habe ich nicht. Ebenso wenig wie einen Google Account. Glaub es, oder nicht, aber man kann tatsächlich ohne leben und trotzdem mit Freunden in Kontakt bleiben.


----------



## DemonWarrior (15. November 2011)

Hmmm klappt bei mir auch nicht. Gestern hatte ik n Popup in Origin, dass Burnout Paradise als kostenloser Download zur Verfügung steht ... abgebildet war jedoch das Bild von NFS: The Run... bin also nich drauf eingegangen. Das Angebot gabs also iwann ma


----------



## Sirius89 (15. November 2011)

Gut das ich das damals mit nem Kollegen auf der Xbox durchgezockt habe. :p

Nicht mit mir Origin,nicht mit mir.


----------



## vollnull (15. November 2011)

Croyt schrieb:


> dein sat macht null sence... du vollnull... xD


Touché ... du Croyt


----------



## maikblack2011 (15. November 2011)

DemonWarrior schrieb:


> Hmmm klappt bei mir auch nicht. Gestern hatte ik n Popup in Origin, dass Burnout Paradise als kostenloser Download zur Verfügung steht ... abgebildet war jedoch das Bild von NFS: The Run... bin also nich drauf eingegangen. Das Angebot gabs also iwann ma


 
Das Angebot geht immernoch bei meinem Post unten gehts!


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. November 2011)

Willkommen bei der EA-Origin-Kaffeefahrt. Sie können alle Inhalte kostenfrei nutzen, bezahlen dafür aber mit ihren Daten.

Genau so sind solche Angebote auf solchen Plattformen doch immer. Erinnert doch sehr an diese ganzen Kaffeefahrten im RL.


----------



## Enisra (15. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Willkommen bei der EA-Origin-Kaffeefahrt. Sie können alle Inhalte kostenfrei nutzen, bezahlen dafür aber mit ihren Daten.
> 
> Genau so sind solche Angebote auf solchen Plattformen doch immer. Erinnert doch sehr an diese ganzen Kaffeefahrten im RL.


 
naja
fasst, bei den Kaffeefahrten wurden die alten Omas vom Altenheim in ne Mehrzweckhalle gekahrt und mussten sich mit Katzenrheumadecken freikaufen
Payback und der andere "Rabatt"-Schmonz ist eher das gleiche: Man bekommt ein paar Prozente dafür das ein 1A-Kundenprofil an Dataminer verkauft


----------



## Kerkilabro (15. November 2011)

kennt keiner FAZEBOCK? Niemand Paul Panzer live gesehen? :-/


----------



## Chriss8185 (15. November 2011)

Ungültiger Promo-Code


----------



## hagren (15. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Willkommen bei der EA-Origin-Kaffeefahrt. Sie können alle Inhalte kostenfrei nutzen, bezahlen dafür aber mit ihren Daten.
> 
> Genau so sind solche Angebote auf solchen Plattformen doch immer. Erinnert doch sehr an diese ganzen Kaffeefahrten im RL.


Ein klarer Beweis über Datensammlerei steht immer noch aus. Die AGBs indes wurden bereits soweit abgeändert, dass sie rechtlich unbedenklich sind (Laut dem selben Anwalt, der davor die Ursprungs- AGBs bei Gamestar durchleuchtet und als rechtswidrig eingestuft hat).


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. November 2011)

hagren schrieb:


> Ein klarer Beweis über Datensammlerei steht immer noch aus. Die AGBs indes wurden bereits soweit abgeändert, dass sie rechtlich unbedenklich sind (Laut dem selben Anwalt, der davor die Ursprungs- AGBs bei Gamestar durchleuchtet und als rechtswidrig eingestuft hat).


 
Dann denk mal darüber nach, wofür es solche Plattformen gibt. Gewinnmaximierung, Macht, Kontrolle und Überwachung 
Denn fürs Spielen selbst sind solche Programme völlig unnötig. Die würden auch alle ohne die laufen und es ging ja auch fast 3 Jahrzehnte ohne diese.


----------



## Mandavar (15. November 2011)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> Ungültiger Promo-Code


 
Bei mir auch. PCGames, ne Lösung oder ist das ne Ente?


----------



## bravo (15. November 2011)

geht nicht - code ungültig


----------



## maikblack2011 (15. November 2011)

Leute guckt unten meine Anleitung an bzw paar seiten vorher.Geht zu 100%


----------



## Phone83 (15. November 2011)

scheint wohl vorbei zu sein bei mir gehst auch nicht.
und wow ea wird eine macht über mich haben mit orini genauso eine macht wie blizz über mich hat oder valve mit steam..NOT


----------



## Mandavar (15. November 2011)

@maikblack2011: Habe deine Anleitung versucht. Wenn ich bei Burnouting auf seine Version von Burnout Paradise klicke, komme ich nur auf die Startseite von Origin zurück. Und wenn ich ein Spiel starte, kommt bei mir irgend ein Popup mit nem Bundesliga Spiel wo ich was kostenlos bekomme. Ich bin aber F1 Fan...


----------



## maikblack2011 (15. November 2011)

Nein es ist nicht vorbei.schaut meine anleitung an.pcgames ist einfach unfähig ne richtige anleitung zu schreiben


----------



## Phone83 (15. November 2011)

edit : geht doch man muss es über orgiin selber machen nicht übe die website was aber eigentlich der gleiche käse ist ^^


----------



## maikblack2011 (15. November 2011)

UPDATE: Burnout Paradise kostenlos über Origin bekommen!
Yep, ihr habt absolut richtig gelesen. Der "Open World"-Racer Burnout Paradise mit allen Erweiterungen - ein verdammt spaßiges Spiel - wird aktuell von EA über Origin verschenkt. Was man tun muss um zuzuschlagen? Auf die offizielle Origin-Seite gehen, Burnout: Paradise in den Warenkorb packen und dann zur Kasse gehen. Anstatt 10 Euro zu zahlen jetzt nur noch den Promo-Code PARADISE eingeben - schon hat man einen der besten und destruktivsten Fun-Racer aller Zeiten und aus dem Jahr 2009 kostenlos bekommen. Worauf wartet ihr noch? Bei geschenkten tollen Spielen soll man nicht zu lange warten, sondern zuschlagen...
Wichtig: Man muss ein Spiel über Origin starten - erst dann öffnet sich das entsprechende Fenster mit der Werbung und erst dann funktioniert der Code. Und man sollte nicht in Origin nach Burnout: Paradise suchen, sondern auf der verlinkten Website. Und bei wem es dann immer noch nicht klappt, der folgt dieser ganz sicher perfekt funktionierenden Anleitung...

Battlefield 3 - Burnout Paradise kostenlos
1. Origin herunterladen und installieren.
2. Account erstellen.
3. Einen Freund Namens "Burnouting" suchen. (Ihr müsst dem Freund keine Einladung senden)
4. In seinem Profil das Spiel Burnout Paradise auswählen und in euren Warenkorb legen.
5. Nun zur Kasse gehen, eure Rechnungsdaten (Paypal auswählen) eingeben und auf "Weiter" klicken. 
6. Nun gebt ihr im Feld Promo-Code "PARADISE" (ohne die "") eingeben, übernehmen und auf weiter.
7. Ihr habt Burnout: Paradise freigeschaltet und könnt es jetzt herunterladen.
8. Viel Spaß beim Zocken...


----------



## Mandavar (15. November 2011)

Wie zum Geier finde ich Burnout über Origin?

Edit: Ich mußte Origin auf Deutsch umstellen, damit es ging. Danke maikblack2011 für die Anleitung.


----------



## FaronLP (15. November 2011)

Hehe hab alles befolgt, aber der möchte trotzdem meine Angaben haben!


----------



## Chriss8185 (15. November 2011)

VIELEN DANK
Dein Spiel wurde deiner Bibliothek hinzugefügt und steht zum Download bereit. Eine Eingangsbestätigung wurde dir per E-Mail zugestellt.

danke maikblack es geht


----------



## DemonWarrior (15. November 2011)

argh, man ik werd immer wieder auf die startseite umgeleitet anstatt auf Burnout. Hab die Anleitung von Maikblack2011 befolgt. ik werd noch wahnsinnig. muss origin auf english gestellt sein oder so?
EDIT: mein Origin WAR bereits auf English gestellt, auf Deutsch stellen hat geholfen 
Danke


----------



## FaronLP (15. November 2011)

Hehe hab alles befolgt, aber der möchte trotzdem meine Angaben haben!


----------



## conaly (15. November 2011)

Jetzt hats geklappt, danke!


----------



## FaronLP (15. November 2011)

Jo bei mir hat es jetzt auch geklappt  Danke nochmals


----------



## facopse (15. November 2011)

"Die Autorisierung der Zahlung ist fehlgeschlagen."
Welche Zahlung?


----------



## VegetaGer (15. November 2011)

Geschenkt ist geschenkt^^ Immerhin etwas. Und es funktioniert nach der Anleitung super


----------



## Lion2k7 (15. November 2011)

Origin kommt mir nicht auf den Rechner! ^^


----------



## Phone83 (15. November 2011)

ihr müsst bei paypal nicht mal einen richtige anddresse bzw namen etc angeben das geht alles ohne nur wichtig der code


----------



## Crysisheld (15. November 2011)

@Vegetager OMG wenn ich so was schon lese geschenkt ist geschenkt. Du hast dem Teufel gerade deine Seele verkauft. EA hat nichts zu verschenken. Aber wer seine persönlichen Daten gerne für ein Rennspiel rausrückt ist selber schuld.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. November 2011)

In Mausefallen gibt's auch kostenlos Käse, ich gehe dann doch lieber in den Supermarkt.


----------



## DemonWarrior (15. November 2011)

mein güte origin is nich anders als steam ... alle haben über stam geunkt und jez hats zig millionen registrierte. wird bei origin nich anders werden. schlimmer finde ich das iwann jeder große publisher n online store hat und der kunde letztendlich zig accounts zu verwalten hat


----------



## VegetaGer (15. November 2011)

Wer seine persönlichen daten angibt ist selber schuld wie du schon sagtest^^


----------



## Njaeg3r (15. November 2011)

Eine Frage an all jene die sich hier aufregen : steht ihr bei Steam mit Klarnamen drin?


----------



## VegetaGer (15. November 2011)

Njaeg3r schrieb:


> Eine Frage an all jene die sich hier aufregen : steht ihr bei Steam mit Klarnamen drin?



Könnte wetten zu 80% und bei jedem VZ und was weis ich dann auch noch


----------



## Worrel (15. November 2011)

Njaeg3r schrieb:


> Eine Frage an all jene die sich hier aufregen : steht ihr bei Steam mit Klarnamen drin?


Was hat "mit Klarnamen drinstehen" mit "Spyware installieren, die selbständig den Rechner durchsucht"(*) zu tun?

*das ist jedenfalls das, was Origin laut der ersten AGB Fassung machen dürfen soll, und was es laut einem Bericht in der Neufassung immer noch machen dürfen soll, bloss daß es unverständlicher formuliert ist.


----------



## ulrich1303 (15. November 2011)

......


----------



## ulrich1303 (15. November 2011)

Croyt schrieb:


> dein sat macht null sence... du vollnull... xD




 natürlich macht das sinn..das war auch mein erster gedanke...ist doch  einfach eine werbestrategie...mal auf eine andere art und weise...über  origin muss mal was positives berichtet werden...und einfach nur ein spiel  kostenlos anzubieten wär zu einfach...sie machen es was kompliezierter  und tadaaa....man spricht(kommt sogar ins "gespräch") über origin....und  die worte wie spyware und was ein scheiß fallen fast gar nicht mehr


naja...für mich ist es dennoch nichts...origin kommt nciht auf mein pc!!


----------



## Crysisheld (15. November 2011)

Dieses ganze Steam ist das gleiche Geschwafel ist so falsch. Oh man manchmal hab ich wirklich das Gefühl hier sind nur so Facebook Kiddies denen eh alles Wurscht ist, was man über sie weiss oder nicht weiss. Hallo??? Unternehmen verdienen mit euren persönlichen Daten richtig Kohle, und ja man kann auch irgendwelche Fake Namen angeben - machen aber die wenigsten weil sie einfach zu dumm oder zu bequem sind sich sowas auszudenken, den eigenen Namen reinschreiben ist einfacher und benötigt auch keine Kreativität - is ja egal. 

Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe niemand hat was zu verschenken  auf dieser Welt!! Tzz wer braucht schon Origin?


----------



## FwSchulz (18. November 2011)

Geht nicht mehr. Es kommt die Meldung das der PromoCode nicht mehr Gültig ist.


----------

